# check this out !



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

a fish market in hong kong !! cool video [email protected]!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's goldfish street!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

hey juice lets hop on my private jet, and check it out LOL


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out what they have in the bags!

Name those fish everyone!


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

^ wow i thought they hade betta's in those bags, but cichlids???


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

petey said:


> hey juice lets hop on my private jet, and check it out LOL


when does it take off ??


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

petey said:


> hey juice lets hop on my private jet, and check it out LOL


I'm in for that trip...


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

hahaha  wish we had something like this in vancouver  instead of that stupid catch a golfish thing in nightmarket.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Adz1 said:


> I'm in for that trip...


ya my father inlaw is a retired piolt for air canada , but his personal plane a 4 seater , might not make it to hk ..lol


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

One thing disgust me though... look closely in the bag... dyed parrot fish =(


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( This picture will show the dyed parrots!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow thats not cool , [email protected]! ^^^^^^


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The tatooed gourami on the top right is my favorite.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Rastapus said:


> The tatooed gourami on the top left is my favorite.


thats just cruel and gross ..  poor fish [email protected]!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i cant see that good . but looks like there would be alot of good deals


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Dyed & tattooed fish are huge up there.
I wish this person would've went up stair to the flowerhorn place.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> The tatooed gourami on the top left is my favorite.


I kept looking at the top left several times over and over... you meant right..  haha, got me confused~!

It's pretty disgusting! Sigh....


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow those fish must be going for dirt cheap, with all that completion there.
And l thought there was a lot of LFS on Kingsway...


----------



## Jackc (Aug 6, 2010)

HK - goldfish street!


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

for those of you who can read chinese, 
the fish section of the HKforum is a sad place (discuss.com.hk)
they regularly have people who've purchased some pretty number, without even knowing their names, and put them into their tank with everything else pretty. 

that's not to say it doesn't happen here or anywhere, but combined with the population of 6 million+ and their proximity to most types of tropical fish trading, life is pretty cheap over there

that said, I've heard the equipment are also dirt cheap =)


----------

